# Jedi Turtles



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Yuray (Oct 19, 2011)

As perhaps the only turtle caregiver in this forum, (who's turtle also has the run of the house) I applaud the creativity behind this video, and Dr Baxter for finding it who knows where!


----------

